# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Makuuvaunujen romutuksesta TS:ssä

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun Sanomissa oli tänään juttua makuuvaunujen romutuksesta.

TS 21.9.2006

Nopeastipa toimitaan. Ilmeisesti kilpailun pelko on jo varsin todellista kun kalusto on pakko romuttaa niin nopeasti kuin voidaan.

Esitetyt perustelut romutukselle ovat mielenkiintoisia. Raidekalustoa ei voi suoraan verrata autoihin, kuten varmasti kaikki foorumilaiset tietävät.

Toisaalta on todettava, että 72 "vanhaa" + 20 "uutta" makuuvaunua on niin suuri kalustomäärä, että siitäkin liikenisi kilpailevalle yrittäjälle makuuvaunuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nopeastipa toimitaan. Ilmeisesti kilpailun pelko on jo varsin todellista kun kalusto on pakko romuttaa niin nopeasti kuin voidaan.


Osaako kukaan sanoa, voisiko niitä käyttää kansainvälisessä liikenteessä matkailu-/risteilyjunien vaunuina? Mieleen tulisi esim reitti Tallinna-Varsova-Praha tai Budapest. Onko kuormaprofiili liian iso?  Voiko niihin kuinka helposti vaihtaa keski-euroopppalaisen raideleveyden telejä alle? Entä kytkimet, jarrut ja sähkölaitteet? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaako kukaan sanoa, voisiko niitä käyttää kansainvälisessä liikenteessä matkailu-/risteilyjunien vaunuina? Mieleen tulisi esim reitti Tallinna-Varsova-Praha tai Budapest. Onko kuormaprofiili liian iso?  Voiko niihin kuinka helposti vaihtaa keski-euroopppalaisen raideleveyden telejä alle? Entä kytkimet, jarrut ja sähkölaitteet?


Olisi niitä voinut, mutta se on jo myöhäistä.

En kylläkään tiedä mainitsemasi reitin aukean tilan ulottumia. Telien vaihto on yhtä helppoa kuin junalauttaliikenteessä Suomeen kulkevassa kalustossa. Tai vaihtoehtona on pyöräkertojen raideleveyden vaihto, joka toimii koemielessä Torniossa ja henkilöliikenteessä Espanjassa.

Antero

----------

